# Ear Mites



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know much about these?
Mine keep getting them, I will treat them for 2 weeks they will be fine for 3 then they are itching again! 

what am I doing wrong


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Our vet told us that ear mites can sometimes take longer treatment to get on top of them...we have treated our cats/dogs for up to a month and that worked. ...have they seen a vet or are you using over the counter ear drops?


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

get a treatment called ferret XENO there is 2x types depending on the weight of your ferret there is the mini for small ferrets and 450 for bigger ferrets. Its great and we tell everyone who asks us to get it as we use it at the ferret rescue


----------



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

jediwarrior said:


> get a treatment called ferret XENO there is 2x types depending on the weight of your ferret there is the mini for small ferrets and 450 for bigger ferrets. Its great and we tell everyone who asks us to get it as we use it at the ferret rescue


Hello thank you I treated them with XENO in may I think and have treated them with Canaural so many times I cannot count. Will go back to vets and ask for more help with this.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Can mites re-infest via bedding etc?
Maybe treat them all, give them clean bedding and the hutches and corners a steam-clean.
(not for a second suggesting they aren't clean lol but an all over thing might help)


----------



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

FourFerrets said:


> Can mites re-infest via bedding etc?
> Maybe treat them all, give them clean bedding and the hutches and corners a steam-clean.
> (not for a second suggesting they aren't clean lol but an all over thing might help)


Well the vet did say to burn the bedding, but I have spent a fortune on hammock etc so did not really want to but a steam cleaner may help Thanks:thumbup:


----------

